# What type of box turtle should I get!?



## theEastCoastTurtle (Feb 8, 2013)

What type of box turtle should I get? I need one that stays a little smaller and could stay outdoors for most if the year. (I live in MD)


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe the smallest of the Eastern Box Turtles is the three toed. They are also the most personable and most hardy as well.


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2013)

Three toed's and Easterns are very similar in size, and can be outside all year as they hibernate in the Winter. Some people don't leave them outside to hibernate, so you have that option too. I leave all mine, that are over three years, outside year round.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know that much about them, but ornate box turtles are beautiful and have great personalities!!


----------

